# injecting spray foam insulation into a 2' cut out section of basement drywall.



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

You should use rigid foam board on the walls against the concrete wall. Perhaps you are in Canada? The vapor barrier gave it away...http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...rol-for-new-residential-buildings?full_view=1

If the fiberglass got wet, replace it all; http://www.inspectapedia.com/sickhouse/FiberglassMold.htm

Gary


----------



## spuds65 (Aug 24, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> You should use rigid foam board on the walls against the concrete wall. Perhaps you are in Canada? The vapor barrier gave it away...http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...rol-for-new-residential-buildings?full_view=1
> 
> ...


But why can't I just spray foam into that space and into the gap behind the set back 2x4s ( for the 6" batts)?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Go for it. You really shouldn't have a poly vapor barrier in a basement unless in certain areas of Canada or AK. http://libdspace.uwaterloo.ca/bitstream/10012/3242/1/Ueno MASc Thesis.pdf

Gary


----------



## spuds65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for that.......a wealth of highly technical info, too technical for me, i'm afraid.
I am leaving all of this for a month (or longer). 
Upon my return I may first get a backflow valve installed and then have the foundation waterproofed-another issue indeed-if weather permits. Or, I may just leave the whole thing until the spring to see if I get any more water into the basement.
Unfortunately, I have to pay to get these things done, I just don't have the knowhow or the tools.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I understand, that money thing hits me too....

Gary


----------

